# Good place to buy Avant Hatch Struts.



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Kinda growing tired of this money pit.








Does anybody have any sources for a good price on the Hatch Struts for an Avant (Allroad). That Hatch is heavy!
*P4V*


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Good place to buy Avant Hatch Struts. (G60 Carat)*

RockAuto.com
If you want OE quality go with a brand like with Sachs Stabilus (catalog link) which is an OEM for Audi and which RockAuto sells.

ETKA reports Audi part number *4B9 827 552 N* for the rear lift supports on an '01 Avant/Allroad which apparently has two Sachs equivalents:
*SG301021* for a standard opening
ball socket end fittings: 20" ext. 12" compr. length
*SG301030* for a reduced height opening
ball socket end fittings: 19" ext. 12" compr. length


_Modified by monkeytronic at 12:59 PM 12/11/2009_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Wow Awesome price
Thank you, Thank you!


----------

